# mixing dog food and peanut butter



## icarepet (Dec 5, 2014)

So I'm trying to make a frozen treat for my lil 8wk pup contains of wet solid food and peanut butter wonder if anyone has tried this before?

I'm sure its fine to mix this two, right? I know peanut butter is good for dogs .


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I know lots of people give peanut butter to dogs, usually as Kong stuffing. It's not something I'd do; most peanut butter has added salt and sugar (NOT good for dogs, however much they like it) and the proper, additive free stuff is expensive. Sardines would be better and probably cost less.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> I know lots of people give peanut butter to dogs, usually as Kong stuffing. It's not something I'd do; most peanut butter has added salt and sugar (NOT good for dogs, however much they like it) and the proper, additive free stuff is expensive. Sardines would be better and probably cost less.


Agreed - I wouldn't use Peanut butter. You could just use the wet food you've got on its own. Too much sugar and salt in Peanut butter, in my opinion, but obviously your decision.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

peanut butter is not good for dogs but it is a nice special treat - personally I just top off the kong with a little bit of peanut butter occasionally rather than mix it in with food - you could maybe do the wet food then a little bit at the top? I also usually put some dry biscuits at the bottom, because I find my dog struggles to get everything out the bottom of the kong.


----------



## icarepet (Dec 5, 2014)

redroses2106 said:


> peanut butter is not good for dogs but it is a nice special treat - personally I just top off the kong with a little bit of peanut butter occasionally rather than mix it in with food - you could maybe do the wet food then a little bit at the top? I also usually put some dry biscuits at the bottom, because I find my dog struggles to get everything out the bottom of the kong.


Well not a full spoon of peanut butter just small amount also I wouldn't feed her peanut butter every day ofc, wait again it sort of contradicting some people's opinion about "good food for dog", some foods I've read listed peanut butter but obviously not as their meal. I can't argue more as you all have more experience than I have.

I think I put less even less than or about a tea spoon of peanut butter and mix it with the leftover wet food then froze it. I'm gonna make some boiled or oven bake chicken strip as a treat for my pup's training wouldn't make too much just some to try she might find it okay but will see.

Any more ideas/tips about DIY treats for your dog?


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

just get a wet tray type puppy food and use that ie natures diet etc


----------



## icarepet (Dec 5, 2014)

toffee44 said:


> just get a wet tray type puppy food and use that ie natures diet etc


Yeah got them once by WW gonna buy a box of it later after work as she already finished the two trays as samples and glad she really likes it she licks her bowl aha.

But yeah trying to make her some treats for when I'm training her.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

icarepet said:


> Well not a full spoon of peanut butter just small amount also I wouldn't feed her peanut butter every day ofc, wait again it sort of contradicting some people's opinion about "good food for dog", some foods I've read listed peanut butter but obviously not as their meal. I can't argue more as you all have more experience than I have.
> 
> I think I put less even less than or about a tea spoon of peanut butter and mix it with the leftover wet food then froze it. I'm gonna make some boiled or oven bake chicken strip as a treat for my pup's training wouldn't make too much just some to try she might find it okay but will see.
> 
> Any more ideas/tips about DIY treats for your dog?


yeah it is safe to give I use it in my dogs kong sometimes to, wouldn't want her having it every day but a little every now and then will cause no harm 

I generally use wet food or tuna as the main thing in kongs and use it as a meal, but you can add anything to yours that is safe 
yogurt 
soaked dog kibble
tuna 
wet dog food
cream cheese
banana 
kong fillings ( a bit pricey though)
liver paste
suitable left overs

If you google kong recipe ideas loads of good ideas come up so might be worth a look 

I just buy my treats for training, I am way to lazy to be making them, but if you do run out then you can use little bits of cold meat or hot dogs, or even tiny bits of cheese, carrot, apple, and I will fess up I do give my dog people biscuits sometimes but they obviously aren't going to be the best thing in the world for them


----------



## icarepet (Dec 5, 2014)

redroses2106 said:


> yeah it is safe to give I use it in my dogs kong sometimes to, wouldn't want her having it every day but a little every now and then will cause no harm
> 
> I generally use wet food or tuna as the main thing in kongs and use it as a meal, but you can add anything to yours that is safe
> yogurt
> ...


Thanks, yeah I put the mix in her kong then froze it. I do have some treats as well but just thought of it in case I run out of treats. I still have a small packet of WW treats which I haven't opened yet.

What kind of yogurt is okay for dogs? as well all know there are loads of yogurts in supermarkets  though I love greek yogurt because it has less fat.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dogs do seem to really like peanut butter and a lot of people do give it, personally I don't its high fat and there is a lot of sugar and salt in it.

There are a lot of Kong stuffing ideas on the link below, on the recipe section its even broken down into age specific ideas like puppies and seniors, and weight loss.

Kong Stuffing Ideas - Kong Recipes - Kong Dog Toy - Kong Stuffing


----------



## icarepet (Dec 5, 2014)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Dogs do seem to really like peanut butter and a lot of people do give it, personally I don't its high fat and there is a lot of sugar and salt in it.
> 
> There are a lot of Kong stuffing ideas on the link below, on the recipe section its even broken down into age specific ideas like puppies and seniors, and weight loss.
> 
> Kong Stuffing Ideas - Kong Recipes - Kong Dog Toy - Kong Stuffing


Yeah thanks was reading this earlier. True it has high fat, salt and sugar that's why I'm not planning to give my pup so much. I tried giving her a little before smudged on her kong she only licked it and stopped aha.


----------



## patterdalelass (Dec 7, 2012)

I get tubs of organic peanut butter from Amazon,I give only in small amounts now and again but its healthier than ordinary shop bought peanut butter.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

patterdalelass said:


> I get tubs of organic peanut butter from Amazon,I give only in small amounts now and again but its healthier than ordinary shop bought peanut butter.


Other brands also do salt and sugar free versions (Suma, Whole Earth, Meridian are quite easy to find in organic/health food shops).


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

I top the kongs off with a little peanut butter, I think a little bit is fine for dogs.


----------



## patterdalelass (Dec 7, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> Other brands also do salt and sugar free versions (Suma, Whole Earth, Meridian are quite easy to find in organic/health food shops).


Meridian is the one i get.


----------



## icarepet (Dec 5, 2014)

patterdalelass said:


> Meridian is the one i get.


Can get that from holland and barrets I think.

So she licked the frozen treat I made but only for few minutes then got bored :/


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Live plain yoghurt is great for dogs, I use Yeo Valley, I do not bother to put anything other than food in frozen food dispensers.


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

I make treats with whole earth peanut butter (no added sugar or salt) the dogs love it. Also use Yeo yogurt which we all love. Remember to deduct from food


----------

